# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Model : SHW-M340L Repair Dead Boot " FULL SUPPORT"

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [22 MAR 2012]  Description :   *Samsung SHW-M340L Repair Dead Boot*  Release Notes:   *Samsung_M340L.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot  Files Samsung_M340L.dll Repairing Samsung SHW-M340L   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_M340L.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## unlock-instant

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد

----------


## mustafa alqysi

بااااارك الله بك

----------


## اسد عبدالله

مشكووووووووووووووررررررررررررر

----------

